# Green Spain - The unknown northern coast | Landscapes and cities.



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Galicia

DSC_0161 by abpadrian, on Flickr.

Galicia

Playa abarrotada / Crowded beach by josusache, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Asturias

2482-Puente romano en Cangas de Onis (Asturias) by jl.cernadas, on Flickr.

Asturias

Vértigo by Jashir, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Basque Country

Ekaitza baino lehenago by Obikani, on Flickr.

Basque Country

Ignacio Jones en el Templo Sagrado by Joserra Martínez, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Asturias

Palacio de Congresos  Calatrava Oviedo Asturias. by ©mothabox, on Flickr.

Galicia

Beso_Muralla_Lugo by FTHIN, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Galicia

Cañón do Sil by amaianos, on Flickr.

Cantabria

Potes, Cantabria by ٭٭ NơƐണí ٭٭, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Galicia

Combarro por txorima, en Flickr..

Basque Country

Arriaga by kurtxio, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Basque Country

SAN PEDRO KALEA by marsupilami92, on Flickr.

Basque Country

Urkiola. by joseba garcia, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Asturias

Caballos en Las Caldas. Horses in Las Caldas by José Antonio Carretero, on Flickr.

Galicia

Cantón Grande por Hugo de Lugo, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Galicia

navegando sobre niebla by Teresa_GM, on Flickr.

Asturias

Gijón, Asturias by Gabriel Villena, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Basque Country

Guggenheim Museum Bilbao by [bastian.], on Flickr.

Asturias

Gulpiyuri by darkest_, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Asturias

Naranjo de Bulnes by hermenpaca, on Flickr.

Galicia

2418-Gaiteiros nas festas do Monte de Santa Margarida na Coruña. by jl.cernadas, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Galicia

Popcorn´s house by caese, on Flickr.

Cantabria

Gran Casino, Santander (Cantabria) HDR by marcp_dmoz, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Basque Country

Restaurante Ugartena con el pintxo "El Rey León" en el IV Concurso Pintxos de Cine CineGourland by agirregabiria, on Flickr.

Asturias

Cudillero by .Kikaytete.QNK, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Asturias

Playa de San Lorenzo, Gijón. by Maria Artigas, on Flickr.

Galicia

Ons by Joaquín Martí, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Galicia

2672-Lugo by jl.cernadas, on Flickr.

Asturias

Desfiladero de los beyos y Puerto del Ponton by chausinho, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Asturias

Las colinas de mi tierra by Jashir, on Flickr.

Basque Country

AEROPUERTO BILBAO / LEBB by Mark.01, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Galicia

tradicion_modernidad by taburete, on Flickr.

Galicia

Termas de Outariz by Victor Hermida Prada, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Asturias

I Alta ruta Pajares Fuentes de Invierno by Edu Astu, on Flickr.

Basque Country

Bizkaia dantzan II by Arrano, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Basque Country

Bermeo by kurtxio, on Flickr.

Galicia

Pop a la gallega by PaRaP, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Cantabria

Días en Liébana 88 - Mogrovejo by JaulaDeArdilla, on Flickr.

Asturias

Costa de Llanes by Jozelui, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Galicia

Sanxenxo 43 por Pepe Martin, en Flickr.

Basque Country

Una ciudad de cuestas y escaleras por Txanoduna, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Basque Country

Lanbroa eta antzigarra por jonlp, en Flickr.

Basque Country

Un giro de 180º por Txanoduna, en Flickr.


----------



## mubarak (Aug 2, 2006)

nice


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

^^


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Asturias

The Cliffs por lapidim, en Flickr.

Asturias

El Dique. por Jaime GF, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Galicia

ISLAS CIES - VISTA PANORÁMICA por Inmobiliaria Lares, Cangas, en Flickr

Basque Country

Lamiak bizi diren lekua / El lugar donde viven las lamias por Txanoduna, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Basque Country

Semana Grande (Donostia) por popihmt, en Flickr

Basque Country

Ayuntamiento de San Sebastian por Fernando Arconada, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Galicia

Ence por Charlón, en Flickr.

Galicia

2921-A Guarda (Pontevedra) por jl.cernadas, en Flickr.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome images...:cheers:


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

amazing pics ..


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

^^Thank you


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Galicia

Playa de "As Catedrais" Baja Marea por Mac - Schumi, en Flickr.

Galicia

Feve bordeando Playa de "As Catedrais" Atardecer por Mac - Schumi, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Galicia

2418-Gaiteiros nas festas do Monte de Santa Margarida na Coruña. por jl.cernadas, en Flickr.

Basque Country

Elantxobe por Joseba Barrenetxea Altuna, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Basque Country

Gran Bilbao por [bastian.], en Flickr.

Galicia

Pazo de Raxoi por chausinho, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Cantabria

La Volpe por alvarolg, en Flickr.

Cantabria

San Glorio por alvarolg, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Galicia

Maria Pita por Zé.Valdi, en Flickr.

Asturias

Armageddon por Jashir, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Galicia

Zona centro por k-naia, en Flickr

Asturias

Laredo 3 por gatogrunge, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Basque Country

50 millones de años emergiendo del mar por Roberto Lazo, en Flickr.

Basque Country

La torre sola por Txanoduna, en Flickr.


----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

Excellent idea pavlemadrid to show this quite unknow part of our country to foreign. I love the nothern landscapes. 

Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

^^
Thank you for posting


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Cantabria

Amaigabea / Infinito por Txanoduna, en Flickr.

Galicia

Ourense in April (Spain) por Victor Hermida Prada, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Galicia

El rey de la colina por tonykuki, en Flickr.

Asturias

1045-Covadonga (Asturias) por jl.cernadas, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Asturias

Otra mas del Puerto de Xixon por Pablo Menezo, en Flickr.

Galicia

Malpica port por caese, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Galicia

Santiago de Noche por Jorge Rodriguez, en Flickr.

Basque Country

Ezkerraldea por Arrano, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Galicia

H2o por caese, en Flickr.

Galicia

Lines por caese, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Cantabria

Castro Urdiales Panorama por _Hadock_, en Flickr.

Basque Country

stars:counting stars on the ceiling por visualpanic, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Basque Country

Lamiak bizi diren lekua / El lugar donde viven las lamias por Txanoduna, en Flickr.

Asturias

Terrazas por Todo-Juanjo, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Galicia

CLXII - stairs por caese, en Flickr

Basque Country

Berastegui / Gran Via por Txanoduna, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Asturias

Brañas de la Pornacal por rucamher, en Flickr.

Galicia

1893-Tranvia (Coruña) por jl.cernadas, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Basque Country

Bizkaia dantzan I por Arrano, en Flickr.

Basque Country

Rainy days por Txanoduna, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Cantabria

PANTANO DEL EBRO por maryaben, en Flickr.

Galicia

Puente de Ribadeo por scarriedo, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Galicia

Xacobeo 2010 por pgrequeni, en Flickr.

Cantabria

PRELUDIO Y FUGA por maryaben, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Asturias

Colegiata de S. Juan Bautista por Linera_68, en Flickr.

Basque Country

ROJO NEGRO Y AGUA !!!!! por markel 2007, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Galicia

Descanso por A ferro, en Flickr.

Basque Country

Si algo no cabe en una foto... por Txanoduna, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Galicia

polvo de estrellas por Isidr☼ Cea, en Flickr.

Asturias

Sin título por Maria Artigas, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Cantabria

Rincones de Santillana por Pepesanta, en Flickr.

Galicia

Galicia por Manu gomi, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Galicia

Desembocadura do Xallas por sÄ±É�Ô€ É¹Ç�Ä±ÊŒÉ�Å¿, en Flickr.

Basque Country

Alde ilunean por Arrano, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Asturias

Mountain Goat por Petur, en Flickr.

Galicia

Playa de "Boca do Río" - CARNOTA - A Coruña 25 Abr 09 por Moncho Piñeiro, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Basque Country

Bermio por Arrano, en Flickr.

Cantabria

La primera del Sardinero/The first one of the Sardinero por orasir, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Basque Country

Derioko hilerriko arkupea por Arrano, en Flickr.

Galicia

Lourizan. por mChuca, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Galicia

Alone. Sola por J. A. Alcaide, en Flickr.

Basque Country

Antxieta por Atauri, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Galicia

Compostela por José Lojo, en Flickr.

Asturias

Cometa por deadstar 2.1, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Basque Country

La Salve, la nuit por Arrano, en Flickr.

Cantabria

Cantabria por Pixelalmudena, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Galicia

combarro II por docampo, en Flickr.

Galicia

Tormenta a la vista - Storm por Rob Unreall, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Basque Country

Lekeitioko Kaia por Arrano, en Flickr.

Basque Country

Lekeitio (panoramika) por Arrano, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Asturias

I will follow the rainbow to the end of the road por Carmen Escobar Carrio, en Flickr.

Cantabria

Torre del Merino, Santillana del Mar, Cantabria por ~Oryctes~, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Galicia

Playa de Barra por FreeCat, en Flickr.

Basque Country

Bilbao City por Mr. Theklan, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Basque Country

Zamudio por Arrano, en Flickr.

Galicia

Catedral por www.PCharlon.com, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Asturias

Oviedo (XXXIV) (Dedicada a mis amigos de esta bendita tierra) por Jose Luis Mieza Photography , en Flickr.

Cantabria

Colonia Flaviobriga (Castro Vrdiales) por Arrano, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Galicia

Compostela dende Pedroso por Isidr☼ Cea, en Flickr.

Galicia

Fábrica Cesures por mChucaï£¿, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Basque Country

Típico Paisaje del Pais Vasco por HaSHe, en Flickr.

Basque Country

BILBAO LA NUIT !! por markel 2007, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Asturias

Al final.....nubes por Pablo Menezo, en Flickr.

Cantabria

Winter SUNday por *NabiaOrebia, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Basque Country

Kobaron por Arrano, en Flickr.

Galicia

Castañas Quentiñas por Angel T., en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Basque Country

Aloña por Atauri, en Flickr.

Galicia

of bars in Ourense por Victor Hermida Prada, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Basque Country

Dorretik2 por Arrano, en Flickr.

Galicia

Praia de Figueiras - Illas Cies por Pepe Martin, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Asturias

Torazo por Zack Akukumba, en Flickr.

Cantabria

Picos de Europa por . SantiMB ., en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Basque Country

¿Franco ha muerto? por Arrano, en Flickr.

Galicia

Sira y Josefina por FreeCat, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Basque Country

Puerto marítimo - Bermeo por Red Castle, en Flickr.

Galicia

Autovía por Isidr☼ Cea, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Basque Country

Aupa Goio!!! por Arrano, en Flickr.

Galicia

Mosteiro de Carboeiro por Isidr☼ Cea, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Asturias

Un puente hacia Terabithia por Jashir, en Flickr.

Cantabria

Cinco capas por Chema Concellon, en Flickr.


----------

